# Siemens S120: CU 320 - 2PN Parameterverlust nach Spannungsfall (24 V DC)



## Andreas_Mihaila (12 Juni 2021)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein Anliegen, welches vielleicht der eine oder der andere bereits kennt.

Wir haben folgende Problematik an einer Anlage: Bei Spannungsabfall verliert ein CU 320 - 2 PN, welcher 3 Motor Modules antreibt, seine Parameter. Wir müssen diese ständig bei Neustart neu downloaden.

Auch wenn wir alle Parametersätze via Starter in den ROM Speicher laden (RAM to ROM), gehen diese bei Spannungsfall verloren.

Ist evtl. die Flash Memory Card beschädigt? Sollte ich eine neue einführen und testen? Ich bin neu in dem Unternehmen und meine Kollegen haben mich gebeten, ob ich Hilfe leisten könnte.

Hat jemand einen Ansatz?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus bei Euch und wünsche ein schönes Weekend,

Andreas


----------



## zako (12 Juni 2021)

... ich weiss jetzt nicht ob Ihr die Ersten mit so einem Verhalten seit - mir ist das noch nicht untergekommen. Das ist jetzt ein typischer Fall für eine Hotlineanfrage.
Schreibt Ihr sehr oft Daten ins ROM - nicht dass da eine Begrenzung existiert?
Wie alt ist die Anlage und seit wann tritt das Verhalten auf?
Welche Firmware habt ihr?  Ich würde auch die CF fotografieren -wo dann ggf ein Ausgabestand bzw Grösse etc ermittelbar ist. Also in so einem Fall all diese Daten der Hotline mitgeben incl aktuellen Upload - da ist dann auch die Alarmhistory zu sehen.


----------



## Andreas_Mihaila (14 Juni 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... ich weiss jetzt nicht ob Ihr die Ersten mit so einem Verhalten seit - mir ist das noch nicht untergekommen. Das ist jetzt ein typischer Fall für eine Hotlineanfrage.
> Schreibt Ihr sehr oft Daten ins ROM - nicht dass da eine Begrenzung existiert?
> Wie alt ist die Anlage und seit wann tritt das Verhalten auf?
> Welche Firmware habt ihr?  Ich würde auch die CF fotografieren -wo dann ggf ein Ausgabestand bzw Grösse etc ermittelbar ist. Also in so einem Fall all diese Daten der Hotline mitgeben incl aktuellen Upload - da ist dann auch die Alarmhistory zu sehen.


also "Download" bringt zu einer Fehlermeldung ..
Copy RAM to RAM funktioniert nun anscheinend .. habe leider bisher noch nicht die Moeglichkeit gehabt, dies zu testen, aber sobald die Anlage steht entnehme ich die 24 V mal (habe das Backup Projekt)


----------



## Andreas_Mihaila (14 Juni 2021)

Hier der korrespondierender Screen


----------



## zako (14 Juni 2021)

... warum machst Du einen Download? Das war zumindest bislang nicht Dein beschriebenes Problem.


----------



## ChristophD (15 Juni 2021)

wird er machen um die verlorenen Parameter wieder auf die CU zu bekommen.
Aber wenn der Download schief läuft dann macht RAMtROM auch nix als 0 nach 0 zu sichern.
Schau mal lieber was genau der Downloadfehler ist (hochscrollen) und welche Alarme nach dem Download aktiv sind.


----------



## zako (15 Juni 2021)

... dann würde ich mal einen CF Karten Leser nehmen, die CF reinstecken und per Laden ins Dateisystem direkt draufschreiben - probieren kann man es ja mal.


----------



## Andreas_Mihaila (15 Juni 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> wird er machen um die verlorenen Parameter wieder auf die CU zu bekommen.
> Aber wenn der Download schief läuft dann macht RAMtROM auch nix als 0 nach 0 zu sichern.
> Schau mal lieber was genau der Downloadfehler ist (hochscrollen) und welche Alarme nach dem Download aktiv sind.


Das ist genau der Punkt ..

Wie gesagt, ich war bisher nicht involviert mit den Maschinen mir wurde nur berichtet .. gestern war ich an der Linie und habe dann diesen Error Code gelesen .. Sobald ich in der Arbeit bin, werde ich ein Bild machen ..

Ich habe mit diesem Code auch das Internet durchstöbert, aber bisher keinen Erfolg ..


----------



## ChristophD (15 Juni 2021)

der code ist auch nirgendwo dokumentiert


----------



## Andreas_Mihaila (15 Juni 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... dann würde ich mal einen CF Karten Leser nehmen, die CF reinstecken und per Laden ins Dateisystem direkt draufschreiben - probieren kann man es ja mal.





ChristophD schrieb:


> der code ist auch nirgendwo dokumentiert


Werde ein Bild machen, sobald ich in der Arbeit bin und hier mal einfügen ..


----------



## Andreas_Mihaila (15 Juni 2021)

zako schrieb:


> ... dann würde ich mal einen CF Karten Leser nehmen, die CF reinstecken und per Laden ins Dateisystem direkt draufschreiben - probieren kann man es ja mal.


Kann ich auf diesen direkt via Starter die Daten schreiben (downloaden)?


----------



## ChristophD (15 Juni 2021)

JA , einfech rechtsclick auf den S120 und "Laden ins Dateisystem"


----------



## Andreas_Mihaila (15 Juni 2021)

Besten Dank 

Also unter Browse dann den Kartenleser selektieren und dann die Daten draufsichern?


----------



## ChristophD (15 Juni 2021)

genau


----------



## Andreas_Mihaila (15 Juni 2021)

Wie versprochen, der passende Screen


----------



## ChristophD (15 Juni 2021)

ok, sprich die Antriebsobjekte waren noch eingeschaltet und die anlage lief, also da geht klar keine download


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juni 2021)

Andreas_Mihaila schrieb:


> Wie versprochen, der passende Screen


Die Meldung spricht ja für sich


----------



## Andreas_Mihaila (15 Juni 2021)

ChristophD schrieb:


> ok, sprich die Antriebsobjekte waren noch eingeschaltet und die anlage lief, also da geht klar keine download


Nein eben nicht .. die Anlage läuft nicht und trotzdem bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung .. ich war heute zum ersten Mal dort und nun habe ich es auch gesehen, dass der Download nicht möglich ist .. obwohl die Linie nicht läuft oder auch die drives nicht arbeiten .. habe bei dem Versuch sogar einige Parameter verloren .. habe den CU reseted und die Parameter habe ich online in die Expertlist eingetippt


----------



## roboticBeet (15 Juni 2021)

Drehen sich die Achsen nur nicht oder sind sie auch nicht mehr enabled?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juni 2021)

Andreas_Mihaila schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht .. die Anlage läuft nicht und trotzdem bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung .. ich war heute zum ersten Mal dort und nun habe ich es auch gesehen, dass der Download nicht möglich ist .. obwohl die Linie nicht läuft oder auch die drives nicht arbeiten .. habe bei dem Versuch sogar einige Parameter verloren .. habe den CU reseted und die Parameter habe ich online in die Expertlist eingetippt


Das die Anlage nicht läuft bzw. der Motor nicht dreht, bedeutet ja nicht zwangsläufig, dass die Freigabe nicht bereits anliegt.


----------



## Andreas_Mihaila (15 Juni 2021)

natürlich hat du recht, keine Frage .. gibt es in der Expertliste einen Parameter p, welcher die Reglerfreigabe freigibt bzw. Nicht freigibt, sodass ich diesen vor dem Download disablen kann? 
eventuell blöde Frage ..


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juni 2021)

Ich bin jetzt bei der CU320 nicht der Profi da ich sie noch nie eingesetzt habe. Bei anderen Siemens Gerätschaften kommt die Antriebsfreigabe über eine Anschlussklemme. Beispiel Sinumerik NCU 840D. Möchte ich hier das Programm laden, dann muss ich die Impulsfreigabe abklemmen bzw die Steckerleiste abziehen.

Mache ich dies nicht, dann kommt eine ähnliche Meldung wie bei dir.


----------



## Andreas_Mihaila (15 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt bei der CU320 nicht der Profi da ich sie noch nie eingesetzt habe. Bei anderen Siemens Gerätschaften kommt die Antriebsfreigabe über eine Anschlussklemme. Beispiel Sinumerik NCU 840D. Möchte ich hier das Programm laden, dann muss ich die Impulsfreigabe abklemmen bzw die Steckerleiste abziehen.
> 
> Mache ich dies nicht, dann kommt eine ähnliche Meldung wie bei dir.


Danke dir .. ich muss Mal sehen woher die Freigabe kommt .. aber das ist schon mal sehr hilfreich, besten Dank


----------



## Andreas_Mihaila (16 Juni 2021)

Es handelt sich um genauer zu sein um die Parameter 8700 - 8703 (CAN Open Telegramm)

nur diese Parameter gehen jedes Mal verloren .. aber ich glaube nach der commissionig von der Firma, wurde ein Download nicht gemacht, deswegen müssen wir jedesmal diese manuell ei tippen…

also ich nehme an das ist das Download Problem ..

andere frage: wenn ich diese manuell eintippe und danach copy RAM To Rom mache, reicht das aus oder muss ich unbedingt einen Download davor machen?

danke Leute im voraus

Andreas


----------



## NBerger (16 Juni 2021)

Nee das sollte reichen.

Lade dir deine Projektierung danach doch ins PG zurück. Dann hören deine Probleme doch auf.


----------

